# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  The 'Ultimate Filament Colorer'

## Eddie

This is a very clever design by a man named Mat Beebe.  He basically created a filament colorer using a single Sharpie marker.  It runs the filament through the marker body and ink cartridge, before entering the extruder.  It really works surprisingly well.  There are 32 different colors of Sharpie markers, so this could be a big help for those that want to print in multiple colors but don't want to buy 30 rolls of filament.  Read more and check out the video of this in action at http://3dprint.com/3340/ulimate-filament-colorer/

----------


## beerdart

Brilliant.

----------


## DrLuigi

Nice, You wouldnt think something simple like this would actualy work,
Tho i do presume that it must be neutral, and probably wont work on black, or atleast not that great.

----------


## Roxy

I wonder how long a Sharpie lasts?   I would like to see the other end of the Sharpie where he drilled a hole in it!

----------


## atoff

> I wonder how long a Sharpie lasts?   I would like to see the other end of the Sharpie where he drilled a hole in it!


I had the same thought... it would probably be a one time use thing. 

If you're really looking for that particular color for a print, not a bad idea, considering the quality looks pretty good, but I imagine it's going to create a mess.

----------


## Eddie

> I wonder how long a Sharpie lasts?   I would like to see the other end of the Sharpie where he drilled a hole in it!


Actually I updated the article.  He said he didn't run out of a Sharpie yet, but he estimates that it would last for 2KG of filament.  Quite a large amount.  He also said that he simply tapes off the end after he is done.

----------


## Roxy

I've been looking at my extuder.   I think I can make a holder / guide to hold the Sharpie.  It would sit right on top of where the filament disappears into the extruder (just before the filament gets to the hobbled bolt).  And it would stay self-aligned because the filament would only let it wiggle so much at that point.   If I do the holder / guide right the Sharpie should be able to wiggle back and forth as the extruder moves back and forth!   I might be buying more White filament if this works out!     :Smile:     Pictures coming soon!

----------


## Jamagax

I think it´s great, and very easy to apply.
Made with a Replicator 2, Natural PLA

Thank You
IMG_0019.jpgIMG_0020.jpgIMG_0023.jpg

----------


## Roxy

OK...  I've got a Sharpie holder designed and printed up.   I had both real Sharpies and knock off Sharpies.  The knock offs have slightly bigger tips so I designed it so it can work with either.

I guess its time to load some White filament!

----------


## beebenutz

> I wonder how long a Sharpie lasts?   I would like to see the other end of the Sharpie where he drilled a hole in it!


Here is a link to it on thingiverse with more pictures!
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:312327

----------


## beebenutz

If the original cap is replaced after each use AND the end is taped off it works over and over again. I actually have let it sit on my printer, after printing, all night and it did not dry out. Typically, a sharpie will cease to work when the cap is left off because the tip dries out and stops ink flow. since the tip is removed, and the filament goes through the internal ink cartridge, the sharpie is a lot less likely to stop working.

----------


## beebenutz

> I've been looking at my extuder.   I think I can make a holder / guide to hold the Sharpie.  It would sit right on top of where the filament disappears into the extruder (just before the filament gets to the hobbled bolt).  And it would stay self-aligned because the filament would only let it wiggle so much at that point.   If I do the holder / guide right the Sharpie should be able to wiggle back and forth as the extruder moves back and forth!   I might be buying more White filament if this works out!        Pictures coming soon!


I ordered some white filament. can't wait to try it out! Please show pics of how white looks with color.

----------


## beebenutz

> I had the same thought... it would probably be a one time use thing. 
> 
> If you're really looking for that particular color for a print, not a bad idea, considering the quality looks pretty good, but I imagine it's going to create a mess.


The only mess it has created with me was when I was first trying to figure it out. it looked like I had been finger painting!

----------


## Roxy

I just finished a successful print.  I used a Brown Sharpie which produces a light purple color when done with White Filament.   I don't have clear filament.  But I suspect that would work better than white filament.   Anyway...  This is a great break through!

I do have a whole bunch of black on my fingers and hands now...   That is going to be a chore to get off.

----------


## beebenutz

> I do have a whole bunch of black on my fingers and hands now...   That is going to be a chore to get off.


You will get better at handling. I rarely color my finger anymore.=)

----------


## Rickward

Very creative idea beebenutz, and a great article.

----------


## clarityyy

It looks like Hackaday has picked up this article from 3dprint.com.  They ask the question:



> Besides the common Sharpie, there’s a slightly more interesting application  of this technique of coloring 3D printer filament; as anyone who has ever been in a dorm room with a blacklight knows, you can use the dye inside a common highlighter to make some wicked cool UV-sensitive liquor bottles. Whether the ‘Sharpie technique’ works with highlighters or other markers is as yet unknown, but it does deserve at least a little experimentation.


Has anyone tried this?

----------


## lycan

Excellent idea,

My only immediate concern on this is whether or not any residual ink from coating the filament leaks into the injection nozzle and causes any burn on effect that could affect future prints, just a thought from a newbie. 


Steve

----------


## beebenutz

> Excellent idea,
> 
> My only immediate concern on this is whether or not any residual ink from coating the filament leaks into the injection nozzle and causes any burn on effect that could affect future prints, just a thought from a newbie. 
> 
> 
> Steve


   I have not personally found the colorer to have any adverse effects on prints after coloring. The ink from the marker dries rather quickly. Before printing with a new color of filament I extrude about 75mm of filament through my hot-end in order to "purge" the old color from it. I just received my first batch of white colored PLA to test with the colorer. I will be testing it soon. I would expect that any trace amounts of residual ink will show itself best on white filament. I will post my results. Thanks!

----------


## Roxy

> I have not personally found the colorer to have any adverse effects on prints after coloring. The ink from the marker dries rather quickly. Before printing with a new color of filament I extrude about 75mm of filament through my hot-end in order to "purge" the old color from it. I just received my first batch of white colored PLA to test with the colorer. I will be testing it soon. I would expect that any trace amounts of residual ink will show itself best on white filament. I will post my results. Thanks!


I'll edit this post in the morning...  But the amount of ink from the Sharpie is down in the round off compared to the plastic flowing through the head.   My bet is it is just going to flush clean.

----------


## CaptainObvious

I've seen some similar ideas before, always thought it would be a good experiment to make some sort of attachment to the extruder that would hold a cylinder made of felt or similar that you could soak in ink of various colours.
It should be cheaper than tearing pens apart in the long run since you could refill the ink.... come to think of it I wonder if inkjet ink could be used.... come to think more of it I wonder if some sort of inkjet contraption could be used to paint the filament as it is fed so that the colour could be controlled for full colour prints; like nozzles around the filament as it comes into the hotend.

----------


## Geoff

oh yeah I'm gonna have to give this one a try!

----------


## Roxy

> I've seen some similar ideas before, always thought it would be a good experiment to make some sort of attachment to the extruder that would hold a cylinder made of felt or similar that you could soak in ink of various colours.
> It should be cheaper than tearing pens apart in the long run since you could refill the ink.... come to think of it I wonder if inkjet ink could be used.... come to think more of it I wonder if some sort of inkjet contraption could be used to paint the filament as it is fed so that the colour could be controlled for full colour prints; like nozzles around the filament as it comes into the hotend.


I was thinking that if the pen was carefully altered, it would not be difficult to add ink to keep it strong.   The point of the pen almost seals against the filament.   If that could be made to seal well, then you could go crazy and have actual liquid in the pen.  The easy to get bulk ink on eBay is all water soluable and I don't think we want that in this case.

----------


## Geoff

> I was thinking that if the pen was carefully altered, it would not be difficult to add ink to keep it strong.   The point of the pen almost seals against the filament.   If that could be made to seal well, then you could go crazy and have actual liquid in the pen.  The easy to get bulk ink on eBay is all water soluable and I don't think we want that in this case.


Yeah, ideally you want to print a better cannister and just use the ink fibre inserts - so you make a perma-housing that has cartridges you can replace. I sort of feel sorry for this guy actually, he has a brilliant idea that he could have really developed and marketed - sure im happy he gave it to all of us but still, I don't think eeeverything needs to be open source.

----------


## Roxy

> Yeah, ideally you want to print a better cannister and just use the ink fibre inserts - so you make a perma-housing that has cartridges you can replace. I sort of feel sorry for this guy actually, he has a brilliant idea that he could have really developed and marketed - sure im happy he gave it to all of us but still, I don't think eeeverything needs to be open source.


I wonder if a printed canister could be made to work by pulling the filament through the ink, but not require a super good seal on the bottom of the canister.  What if the filament was fed in the top, got deflected down into the ink, and then came back up so there isn't any seal?   Then with a little more cleverness, maybe the canister could have a cover that closes when it isn't in use.  If that could be figured out, a person could have a canister for every color they want to print with and just snaps the right one into place.   (Of course, it isn't going to be that easy or clean.  I'm imagining my hands covered with blue and black ink! )

As for Open Source...   I like it!   I appreciate when somebody talented gives us what we need to make alterations!   I am super Thankful!  And as a result, I try hard to reciprocate and publish source for anything that might have value to others.   I am very Thankful this person shared this idea and if I was able to improve the design and come up with a good method for using wet, bulk ink I probably would be making a post with full source!   :Smile:    But of course...   people get to pick and choose what makes sense for them!

----------


## atoff

> Yeah, ideally you want to print a better cannister and just use the ink fibre inserts - so you make a perma-housing that has cartridges you can replace. I sort of feel sorry for this guy actually, he has a brilliant idea that he could have really developed and marketed - sure im happy he gave it to all of us but still, I don't think eeeverything needs to be open source.


This would have been something I could have definitely seen on Kickstarter... but in the end, it's easily replicable. 




> I wonder if a printed canister could be made to work by pulling the filament through the ink, but not require a super good seal on the bottom of the canister.  What if the filament was fed in the top, got deflected down into the ink, and then came back up so there isn't any seal?   Then with a little more cleverness, maybe the canister could have a cover that closes when it isn't in use.  If that could be figured out, a person could have a canister for every color they want to print with and just snaps the right one into place.   (Of course, it isn't going to be that easy or clean.  I'm imagining my hands covered with blue and black ink! )
> 
> As for Open Source...   I like it!   I appreciate when somebody talented gives us what we need to make alterations!   I am super Thankful!  And as a result, I try hard to reciprocate and publish source for anything that might have value to others.   I am very Thankful this person shared this idea and if I was able to improve the design and come up with a good method for using wet, bulk ink I probably would be making a post with full source!     But of course...   people get to pick and choose what makes sense for them!


I was thinking the same thing earlier... something like a u-trap where the ink would sit in the trap, filament would enter, go through the ink, and come UP inked... there could be a small fan at the exit point to dry the ink before it reaches the extruder / hotend.

----------


## Roxy

> This would have been something I could have definitely seen on Kickstarter... but in the end, it's easily replicable.


I agree.  This is a cool idea.  But to try to market it and sell it is going to be difficult.  And there is no 'barrier to entry' to keep the competition out of your space.   And think about it...  3D Printers appeal to people that want to make stuff themselves.   How much could you charge before somebody starts making .STL files to print your own filament dye kit?   




> I was thinking the same thing earlier... something like a u-trap where the ink would sit in the trap, filament would enter, go through the ink, and come UP inked... there could be a small fan at the exit point to dry the ink before it reaches the extruder / hotend.


Agreed...   Please consider this thought:    If you made a U-Shaped ink well that the filament went down into and came back up...  You have the problem with how much force the extruder can tug and pull on the filament.   Right now, I don't see an alternative to having an extra motor to help with the pushing and pulling.

----------


## kikailabs

We developed at Kikai Labs a post-extrusion coloring of the object using markers… http://bit.ly/1jL7Hks. It works much much better than this method in the sense of making multi-color objects.
Kikai Labs' approach involves a combination of self-developed hardware  and software. The method allows for very precise painting, including  lettering and even photographic reproductions, at a very low cost. 
Check out what it can do:



foto compuesta objetos coloreados small2.jpg

----------


## Geoff

> We developed at Kikai Labs a post-extrusion coloring of the object using markers… http://bit.ly/1jL7Hks. It works much much better than this method in the sense of making multi-color objects.
> Kikai Labs' approach involves a combination of self-developed hardware  and software. The method allows for very precise painting, including  lettering and even photographic reproductions, at a very low cost. 
> Check out what it can do:
> 
> 
> 
> foto compuesta objetos coloreados small2.jpg


Yeah we saw that it's pretty cool, but it seems extremely slow compared to colouring the filament before it goes into the extruder. 

I see your adaption as Dot Matrix printing with a 3D printer and coloured pens, almost printing in pixels with the coloured markers  - which don't get me wrong is awesome! but you would have to significantly speed it up to come in line with a normal 3D print.

Also have you got an example of printing something in 3D? as in a fully 3D object rather than a 2D object printed out? (the world map looks like a SVG image that's been split into several vectors)  For example could you print a Tiger out in orange and have your machine colour the orange and black on it? all around the body, not on one face.

----------


## beebenutz

> I've seen some similar ideas before, always thought it would be a good experiment to make some sort of attachment to the extruder that would hold a cylinder made of felt or similar that you could soak in ink of various colours.
> It should be cheaper than tearing pens apart in the long run since you could refill the ink.... come to think of it I wonder if inkjet ink could be used.... come to think more of it I wonder if some sort of inkjet contraption could be used to paint the filament as it is fed so that the colour could be controlled for full colour prints; like nozzles around the filament as it comes into the hotend.


    This method, as stated in the article, was developed to get away from having to print things to attach to the printer. Attaching anything to the extruder begins to diminish Z axis clearance. Having the sharpie in line with the filament allows for ZERO Z axis loss. Sharpies are cheap compared to inkjet cartridges as stated in the article. Sharpies also provide their own enclosures. The cost of inkjet cartridges would defeat the purpose of NOT buying colored filament. Keep the gears spinning FORWARD!

----------


## atoff

> This method, as stated in the article, was developed to get away from having to print things to attach to the printer. Attaching anything to the extruder begins to diminish Z axis clearance. Having the sharpie in line with the filament allows for ZERO Z axis loss. Sharpies are cheap compared to inkjet cartridges as stated in the article. Sharpies also provide their own enclosures. The cost of inkjet cartridges would defeat the purpose of NOT buying colored filament. Keep the gears spinning FORWARD!


Name brand ink cartridges are incredibly overpriced, generic ink is incredibly cheap, I don't think CaptainObvious was recommending we go out and buy HP ink cartridges.  I think coming up with a system to dye / ink the filament would be ideal, it just has to be done right.  it can be done before hitting the cold end, so no issue with Z-height. 

As for a system that can produce full color prints, an inkjet "TYPE" system could work, but it would be very complicated.

----------


## Egon van Engelen

Great idea, thanks for sharing!

----------


## CaptainObvious

> Name brand ink cartridges are incredibly overpriced, generic ink is incredibly cheap, I don't think CaptainObvious was recommending we go out and buy HP ink cartridges.  I think coming up with a system to dye / ink the filament would be ideal, it just has to be done right.  it can be done before hitting the cold end, so no issue with Z-height. 
> 
> As for a system that can produce full color prints, an inkjet "TYPE" system could work, but it would be very complicated.


Yes, correct, I was not talking about ink cartdriges but generic ink in bottles, much cheaper like that and easy to mix any colour one would want.

----------


## Geoff

I mentioned this to my wife, and in about 15 minutes we had come up with about 10 other things to use other than sharpies.  She generally buys the school stuff for the kids, and apparently we have a very poor selection of Sharpie colours in Australia, so I personally would look at using something else, then printing an attachable system to the back of the machine, ideally small enough to clamp on the tubing or similar. Going to run a bunch of tests this week, will post pics with diff materials and diff plastics. I would assume clear and white work the best.

----------


## beebenutz

> I mentioned this to my wife, and in about 15 minutes we had come up with about 10 other things to use other than sharpies.  She generally buys the school stuff for the kids, and apparently we have a very poor selection of Sharpie colours in Australia, so I personally would look at using something else, then printing an attachable system to the back of the machine, ideally small enough to clamp on the tubing or similar. Going to run a bunch of tests this week, will post pics with diff materials and diff plastics. I would assume clear and white work the best.


I had a gentleman try using 3mm white filament and found the color to be  less than satisfactory. Apparently the 3mm white filament also had some  lamination issues (this may be due to either too much coloring when  added to the white coloring already in the filament, or a mechanical  issue with his printer). I am going to try using 1.75mm white filament  soon. I will post results!

----------


## beebenutz

> Yes, correct, I was not talking about ink cartdriges but generic ink in bottles, much cheaper like that and easy to mix any colour one would want.


SWEET definitely worth experimenting with!

----------


## Roxy

> I had a gentleman try using 3mm white filament and found the color to be  less than satisfactory.....


My Brown Sharpie turned into a light Purple with White filament.   And the White I have has lamination issues just like his....


Brown_Sharpie_on_White.jpg

----------


## CaptainObvious

> I mentioned this to my wife, and in about 15 minutes we had come up with about 10 other things to use other than sharpies.  She generally buys the school stuff for the kids, and apparently we have a very poor selection of Sharpie colours in Australia, so I personally would look at using something else, then printing an attachable system to the back of the machine, ideally small enough to clamp on the tubing or similar. Going to run a bunch of tests this week, will post pics with diff materials and diff plastics. I would assume clear and white work the best.


I think one of those filament filter thingamabobs could be used as a starting point, put a sponge or a stack of inkpad discs inside and add some drops of ink. Then it would be a matter of finding what type of ink work best.

----------


## Bassna

Does anyone still use this sharpie trick? Seem's pretty useful.

----------

